# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  MXKEY/MXBOX v3.5 revision 1.4, Public Discussion Thread   MxBox/MxKey v3.5 rev1.4 update fix synchro

## seffari

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *MxBox/MxKey v3.5 rev1.4 update fix synchronize*    *The are a problem in the rev1.4 setup which make*  *synchronize NOT to work correctly.* *Here is fix to for that.*   *- extract using winzip/winrar to "C:\mobileEx\3.5\"*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Multiple Links to download MxBox/MxKey 
v3.5 rev1.4 update fix synchronize for FREE*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 BR,
 Manole

----------

